# face wash question!



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 4, 2006)

Could your body get used to a face wash that you've been using for about  a year?

i've been using Clean & Clear Advantage Acne Cleanser for about a year. I did take a break because i ran out of it and i tried something new. I got a new tube of it and now it seems like it's not working!


----------



## ben (Aug 4, 2006)

I think that is possible, I know that I have to change up the brand of shampoo and conditioner that I use because I find that they lose thier powers :0(


----------



## ben (Aug 4, 2006)

oops, double post


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

yes i think so too... i never buy the same shampoo and conditioner or face wash 2x in a row... if i really like it, i just use something else for awhile, then go back to it later... lol! weird, i know... and i have gone through sooo many different brands!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks everyone!

i might try something like it, maybe that will work


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 4, 2006)

sometimes your skin takes a while to reajust(sp?) to what you're using

so its used to the newer facewash at the mo

im sure your skin will go back to how it was within a few days of using it


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

i change shampoo's every bottle too (or formula's w/in 1 brand) since you can get a buildup on your hair over time.  So by switching formula's, "like dissolves like" will wash the residue of the previous shampoo away.

Maybe it's the same with your facewash, but maybe the residue in your pores serves to kill bacteria?  So by changing brands, you washed away the resude from the previous brand, and need to build  it up again? I dunno, just speculation.

Could even be that you bought an expired tube by accident, or maybe it's just the summer heat from the heatwave causing you to break out more than usual?  I dunno hehe...


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 6, 2020)

vivaXglamlove said:


> Could your body get used to a face wash that you've been using for about  a year?
> 
> i've been using Clean & Clear Advantage Acne Cleanser for about a year. I did take a break because i ran out of it and i tried something new. I got a new tube of it and now it seems like it's not working!



Skin is skin is skin.

The only issue I would worry about is cost. Can you really afford using a facial cleanser on your entire body regularly?

If the answer is yes, then go for it!


----------

